# Dremel tool



## adkmayfire (Jun 16, 2017)

I'm shopping for a Dremel (or something similar) tool for nail care . Anybody have a recommendation?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a Dremel 3000 and would recommend it. I previously had a cordless model and experienced issues with multiple batteries holding charge. A corded dremel provides consistent power and is useful beyond trimming nails.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

einspänner said:


> I have a Dremel 3000 and would recommend it. I previously had a cordless model and experienced issues with multiple batteries holding charge. A corded dremel provides consistent power and is useful beyond trimming nails.


Yep, that's the one if you are a long-term thinker, who doesn't mind a cord. This is a tool that should last almost forever.

The hand-held battery powered models are convoenient, but when the battery fails they are essentially done. 

If money is extremly tight, Harbor freight has a corded rotary tool for less than $10 that is "junk-quality," but will get the job done, until it breaks.

Bill


----------



## racerdj944 (Feb 19, 2013)

Is there a tool like the Dremel that has some kind of guide/guard to were you don't takeoff too much? Or is it just buy a Dremel and learn the boundaries?


----------



## pez999 (Apr 22, 2017)

racerdj944 said:


> Is there a tool like the Dremel that has some kind of guide/guard to were you don't takeoff too much? Or is it just buy a Dremel and learn the boundaries?


The ones from pet stores for trimming usually have that guard but I've always taken them off because it got annoying for me and in the way and I couldn't see what i was doing that well. I think after a while you just get a feel for it and know how much to trim.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

racerdj944 said:


> Is there a tool like the Dremel that has some kind of guide/guard to were you don't takeoff too much? Or is it just buy a Dremel and learn the boundaries?



I think it would be pretty difficult to overdo it with a rotary tool. Basically as you're grinding away, you'll start to see the quick more and more through the nail as a whitish circle.

The guards on pet specific tools keep everything other than the nail from touching the sanding drum, not as a depth guide. If your dog struggles a lot or if you had a long haired dog where it could catch on the spinning mandrel, the guard could be a good idea, but I agree with pez that in practice they're more annoying than helpful.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

einspänner said:


> I think it would be pretty difficult to overdo it with a rotary tool. Basically as you're grinding away, you'll start to see the quick more and more through the nail as a whitish circle.
> 
> The guards on pet specific tools keep everything other than the nail from touching the sanding drum, not as a depth guide. If your dog struggles a lot or if you had a long haired dog where it could catch on the spinning mandrel, the guard could be a good idea, but I agree with pez that in practice they're more annoying than helpful.


+1.

Dremels remove nail fairly slowly. There is very good control. Even if one went too far the worst that would happen is that one would see a tiny pin-prick of blood that would be a warning to stop. It isn't like nail clippers where one can cut deeply into a quick by accident.

Bill


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Spy Car said:


> +1.
> 
> Dremels remove nail fairly slowly. There is very good control. Even if one went too far the worst that would happen is that one would see a tiny pin-prick of blood that would be a warning to stop. It isn't like nail clippers where one can cut deeply into a quick by accident.
> 
> Bill


I won't clip my dogs nails but I will use a dremel. So much less intimidating and easier once your dog gets accustomed to the extra noise etc.


----------



## stewart (Mar 17, 2018)

I got a dremel 8050 micro for doing Lex's claws. Anything to avoid what was a pretty traumatic experience for both of us. He puts up with it now. I've found the battery more than enough for all four feet in one session, and the LED lights on the head are bright enough to shine through the claw so you can be pretty confident of not going too far, and in any case, as mentioned, it is a gradual process so you never run the risk of any major blood letting. One thing to remember is that grinding generates heat so work in short passes, not a continuous grind.


----------

